# a song i wrote >_<



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 6, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## Plantar (Oct 28, 2009)

I am really liking your song, man. Good stuff. Just a little bit of work on your control, and you can be an amazing artist, man. Great song.


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, not bad man.


----------



## sakket (Nov 2, 2009)

id suggest doing this one in whisper as opposed to just belting it out, seems like you'd start holding a note then get nervous and let the note shift to anywhere. like your mom kept walking in and out of the room or something.. XP piano sounded good there though. I suck at fitting piano into my songs at all.


----------

